
Ask HN: Is there a way to enforce Git merges/commits? - chrisan
I was curious if there was a way to enforce 2 things on a git repo in either bitbucket or github<p>1) A JIRA-XXX format at the start of each commit.  This makes sure we can relate&#x2F;find a commit with a ticket&#x2F;issue&#x2F;feature and vice versa<p>2) Require merges to be rebased&#x2F;squashed
======
cimmanom
(1) at least could probably be done with a hook on commit or push. It’s also
not all that difficult to inculcate culturally. Many teams just do this as
part of agreed upon process without any explicit enforcement necessary.

~~~
chrisan
Oh we have agreed upon the process certainly... its just that sometimes people
get lazy/forgetful and I hate being the git log nazi reviewing code all the
time. Oh well.

I'll checkout the hook thx

